# One for the Scots



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Anyone going to the Cars n' Rides day at Loudoun Castle on the 8th July.

http://www.loudouncastle.co.uk/downloads/Loudoun Motor Fair_.pdf


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

They've got a show n' shine running too!


----------



## sorearms (Jun 27, 2007)

would love to go to that but i'm at t in the park that weekend. Think i will need done with a pc and clay bar to get the grime off me when i get home:lol:


----------

